
GRIZZLY STEPPE – Russian Malicious Cyber Activity [pdf] - bjourne
https://www.us-cert.gov/sites/default/files/publications/JAR_16-20296A_GRIZZLY%20STEPPE-2016-1229.pdf
======
slitaz
tl;dr: they just used spearfishing, a poor man's facility to get someone to
click on a link in a fake email you sent them.

This is quite low-tech.

